# Talk to me about the shrinkwrap sytem and polyolefin, please.



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm pretty sure there are a few here that use the shrink wrap system. I'm just not totally convinced it will save me tons of time. If you've used it, what is your opinion? Also, if you have used the polyolefin wrap, how do you like it? Can you smell through it? :help


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If you can't wait until after the holidays you might want to search. We just talked about this a few months ago, and someone sent a link for a video that we all watched. Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes, you can smell the soap through the wrap which is a huge benefit. I never got the hang of using the thing before I switched over to paper wrapping. Should consider selling it since it's just collecting dust now.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I watched that video and quite frankly, I can hand shrink wrap faster. I buy the rolls and leave the ends of the soap open. I am sure I would never get very fast with that wand thing. I find shrink wrapping kind of relaxing. Mindless work does that for me. 
Sorry I am no help. Just wanted to chime in.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I've seen videos but am looking for some real life experience. I'm thinking I might be able to do it faster too but I use individual 4x6 bags. I leave my ends open as well so if I went to the system I would want to use the polyolefin. I ordered a small box of them to try them because I've read reports that they start to bread down with certain essential oils. Unlike LaNell, I do not enjoy wrapping soap and am looking for something faster.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I do that system, but I have nothing to compare it to, since I haven't done shrink wrapping any other way. You can smell the bars through the wrap. I can do 12 bars in a whack using the wand...I just did a bunch the day before yesterday...I should have timed it.  I haven't noticed any break down of the wrap over time, though if the soap shrinks a bit, they get looser.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I think the main complaints on the break down of the film was from patchouli and lemongrass and other citruses. Do you use these scents with the film?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I use patch in a couple of different soaps and lemongrass in one and I haven't noticed any issues.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If you did open up stored soap that was shrank some time ago and it's loose...can you simply hit it with a heatgun to shrink them up more?


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Yes, you just shrink em some more.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> If you did open up stored soap that was shrank some time ago and it's loose...can you simply hit it with a heatgun to shrink them up more?


Yup. No problems.


----------

